# ATI Tool safe?



## Galahadrd (Jan 20, 2005)

First time using ATI Tool on a 9700 np from Powercolor.
Used the find max core option and after some time i got a whoopin 370 mhz on the core. My 9700 np runs at 275 mhz default and im wondering if its safe to trust on the values returned by ATI Tool. I also use a ATI VGA Silencer which may help but still a 100 mhz overclock is kinda suspicious.

Any Help?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 20, 2005)

well it will go till it sees Artifacts tho I  would always be advisable to turn it down a bit from the Max like say for your 370 I would go 350.I would also say make sure you run it at that "Max " for quite awhile to see that its actually stable at that speed.


----------



## Galahadrd (Jan 20, 2005)

But does the cube test stress the card enough to tell that it is stable at the max core value found?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 20, 2005)

well thats somethin for Wizzard its creator to answer but I would say yes as it runs thru heat up phases as well so I would say it stressin the card plenty.


----------

